# Water softener



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I did a search and read some posts on water softeners. Some posted about the "Water Boss". It's been a year. How do you feel about it now? Burksee? Freepop? Do you also have a R.O. system? This is all new to me and we need to install one soon. Any info would be helpful!

I also read about Kinetico and we are looking into that as well.


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

I've got a water boss and it's been fantastic for 6 years so far.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

notmuchtime said:


> I've got a water boss and it's been fantastic for 6 years so far.


Do you have a RO system as well? Did you install it yourself and were the installation instructions clear?


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

We've had three different systems over the years and Kinetico is far and away the best and uses much less salt then the other systems. We have had zero maintenance on the Kinetico system in 9 years.

I installed our RO system myself, quite easy to install.


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

Stay away from wolverine out of Lansing. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

I'll second the Kinetico system.We have had it since 96.Never had a problem.We change filters a lot with a high iron content and add a little salt,but I have been very pleased with it.


----------



## SMP (Oct 29, 2009)

1wildchild said:


> I did a search and read some posts on water softeners. Some posted about the "Water Boss". It's been a year. How do you feel about it now? Burksee? Freepop? Do you also have a R.O. system? This is all new to me and we need to install one soon. Any info would be helpful!
> 
> I also read about Kinetico and we are looking into that as well.


I put a Water Boss in that I purchased from Menards i think it was around $350 on Sale. I had it for 5 years before we moved and it never gave me a problem. It was very easy to install. Much easier than hanging a garage door. 

I did not have a RO system with it.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

http://www.wolverinewatersystems.com/

We have had our Wolverine water softner/RO system/whole house filter since June of '92. No problems, a few service calls to service/check the 2 systems. We also have very high iron content in water so I have to change the filters often, especially the whole house filter.

L & O


----------



## lostmale (Dec 28, 2003)

I got our waterboss in 1995 last month the motor went bad went online and ordered new motor in 4 days it was back up and running. That is the first problem I have had with it. It stopped the rust problem in our house with stained fixtures plus soft water. I go thru a 40lb bag of salt every 6 to 8 weeks with two people in our house. If this thing ever dies I would replace it with another waterboss.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

SMP said:


> I put a Water Boss in that I purchased from Menards i think it was around $350 on Sale. I had it for 5 years before we moved and it never gave me a problem. It was very easy to install. Much easier than hanging a garage door.
> 
> I did not have a RO system with it.


LMAO Good, then I have just the guy to install it!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

1wildchild said:


> LMAO Good, then I have just the guy to install it!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Get busy PB!


----------



## SMP (Oct 29, 2009)

1wildchild said:


> LMAO Good, then I have just the guy to install it!


LOL. Yep. He will not have a problem. 

Good luck


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Funny this topic came up. 1Wildchild not trying to hi-jack your post. 

I too am in need of a new water softener. About a month ago my Kennmore (sears) that was purchased in 1997 stopped producing soft water. Started seeing rust stains in the drains, heavily spotted dishes out of the dishwasher, and super dry skin coming out of the shower. I spent hours the other night working through the owners manual trouble shooting guide and I cant figure out what the issue is. Everything seems to cycle properly, Fill, Brine, Backwash, rinse yet I cant get any soft water. 

So as it seems, for one reason or another, the unit is not working. I assume due to its age (15 years old) it is at the end of its life expectancy. I am sure it needs to be replaced and don't really want to spend $100.00 on a service call from someone to tell me it needs to be replaced. 

I am looking to replace it now, just really dont know a lot about softeners and the good vs bad. I would like to spend no more than $1000.00 for a replacement (installed) and would like to get another 15 years of soft water. 

I have read about "fleck" valves and "clack" valves? Anyone familiar with these? I have no clue. Want something reliable, just don't want to break the bank. 

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Just looked up the waterboss softeners and they got A LOT of poor reviews on amazon.com. Many complained of poor customer service. hmmmm.....


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

I installed a waterboss three years ago the only issue i have had was the water indicator stopped working still had soft water as the timer still worked. I calked customer service and they mailed out new part free of charge, had it in three days. Happy so far considering the price i paud for it, was going to get a better unit but saved some coin for other home improvement 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## football12 (Dec 3, 2009)

Kinetico, no plug in, no motor, less salt usage. 15 years never had a single issue. Awesome unit, great purchase.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Hi Barb,

My parents Waterboss is over 15 years old because ours if 15 and they had one first. Both are (*knock on wood) working just fine. I know a family of plumbers (4 brothers) that all they use and recommend are water boss softners. They are fairly easy to install and can be very easy on salt. We do not have an RO system, just drink plain old softned well water.


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

SMP said:


> I put a Water Boss in that I purchased from Menards i think it was around $350 on Sale. I had it for 5 years before we moved and it never gave me a problem. It was very easy to install. Much easier than hanging a garage door.
> 
> I did not have a RO system with it.


Ditto to this...


----------



## Downstate Doug (May 8, 2001)

If you happen to need a RO System I just removed one from my home and am looking to get rid of it. The lady I bought the house from had it for her children and I have since removed it.

DD


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

A little technical but a good read on how to pick the correct size softner.

http://www.qualitywaterassociates.com/softeners/sizingchart.htm


----------

